# Discus at Aquapets - 30% off



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

was just there today, they just got in some nice discus there and on discounted sale. picked up a golden discus for 21$. the albino discus is on sale for 35, but too small for the rest of my discus...its about 2 inches to tail.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i also see they have some higher grade crs for like 11 dollars
i think all the nice ones have been picked out though

DISREGARD THIS INFO
this is for luckys


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

the Discus just came in 2 days ago, so they said...still some nice selections there.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I must check this place out soon.


----------



## *Danny*** (Jun 7, 2009)

Holidays said:


> was just there today, they just got in some nice discus there and on discounted sale. picked up a golden discus for 21$. the albino discus is on sale for 35, but too small for the rest of my discus...its about 2 inches to tail.


Where about this store?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

*Danny*** said:


> Where about this store?


http://www.canpages.ca/page/ON/scarborough/aquapets/3196603.html

near pacific mall, which is on the north side of steeles, this store is on the south side. there is royal bank and no frill close by.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I must check this place out soon.


hey cyrus do you feed your discus beef heart?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> i also see they have some higher grade crs for like 11 dollars
> i think all the nice ones have been picked out though


WAIT BIG MISTAKE THIS IS LUCKYS
not aquapets
i just noticed i made this mistake


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

arinsi said:


> i also see they have some higher grade crs for like 11 dollars
> i think all the nice ones have been picked out though
> 
> DISREGARD THIS INFO
> this is for luckys


What grade would you estimate them to be?


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> What grade would you estimate them to be?


i would say its s grade with some better and some worse
there was cbs too
remember this is luckys and not aquapets
a lot of them have been picked out already


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wouldn't pick up discus that have just landed 2 days ago...give it some time.

Honestly, as much as most people don't like gold garden. I really think they get some nice discus shipments.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I wouldn't pick up discus that have just landed 2 days ago...give it some time.
> 
> Honestly, as much as most people don't like gold garden. I really think they get some nice discus shipments.


I should've, but I saw one really nice shape and color out of the bunch...couldn't resist...I know I am bad. Which one is gold garden? is that a few store next to dragon king?


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea, the plaza with two fish stores, the first one is called gold garden (in chinese at least), the other is dragon king. gold garden has some nice discus from time to time but they sell bigger ones at a higher price point. Lucky is right in the middle of the pack in terms of age of discus and price. aquapets only have small discus at a good price. dragon king is not bad too but their quality and stock have dropped abit in recent months (imo).


----------

